# Wow, Ebay sucks. Last time I'm buying anything off Ebay!!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So March 30th I order a Sodastream adapter from an Ebay seller with 100% positive reviews in South Korea. In June, I contact seller to ask him where my item is. Seller contacts me through private email NOT through Ebay. Asks for a few days to track it down. Over a week later I ask him what's going on and he asks for a few more days. So I said sure, but please start the refund process because now getting to 3 months and I'm no longer waiting. Then he promises to start the refund process but instead totally disappears. No follow up. No return emails. When Ebay contacts me a couple days ago to see if the dispute has been resolved, I explain no, the item was never received and the seller has stopped communicating with me. This morning I get a message from Ebay:

Hi Anthony,
We're sorry you had a problem with your purchase. However, to receive a refund, buyers need to return the item within the required timeframe after the seller has accepted a return request. This item wasn't returned to the seller on time.
After reviewing all the details of this case, we determined that you won't receive a refund.

So how is a buyer supposed to return an item on time if the item was NEVER received? Of course Ebay does everything to protect its sellers and so I can't even leave a negative feedback for this sucky seller so asks for time to find out what happens just so he can delay it past the time for resolutions and disappear with my money.

Ebay seller's REAL name is: kang dong yun

Screen name is: beep64

email address is: [email protected]

Do NOT deal with this online seller. Ripped me off $81.99 USD.

Had a similar dispute with an Amazon seller who's item never arrived and Amazon refunded my funds within days. I will NEVER order anything off ebay again. Go Amazon.

Anthony


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I just received an item I had bought of Ebay in Dec 2016 it arrived almost 6 months later.
BCTV showed thousand of packages that the Post office is complaining about the loss shipping cost and stalling delivery.. Canada customs also has a very large number of packages awaiting their inspections.

Your item may be awaiting processing. <SAD>


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I had the same thing as Anthony happen. Thry stall till refund time or dispute is up.
But only once.
As far as
Long delays in products being received there's a lot of drop shippers now. And some are up to 60 days for delivery.
I got a car
Blanket I ordered in November got it in may. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Doesn't make sense... Can you escalate the issue further? Show them all the email chains? Very annoying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So March 30th I order a Sodastream adapter from an Ebay seller with 100% positive reviews in South Korea. In June, I contact seller to ask him where my item is. Seller contacts me through private email NOT through Ebay. Asks for a few days to track it down. Over a week later I ask him what's going on and he asks for a few more days. So I said sure, but please start the refund process because now getting to 3 months and I'm no longer waiting. Then he promises to start the refund process but instead totally disappears. No follow up. No return emails. When Ebay contacts me a couple days ago to see if the dispute has been resolved, I explain no, the item was never received and the seller has stopped communicating with me. This morning I get a message from Ebay:
> 
> Hi Anthony,
> We're sorry you had a problem with your purchase. However, to receive a refund, buyers need to return the item within the required timeframe after the seller has accepted a return request. This item wasn't returned to the seller on time.
> ...


Hi Anthony,

I had similar situation few month ago for a power head I have ordered 5 month ago , never received and seller never responded to my messages , I have opend case with Ebay and told them I have never received the item , they fully refunded right away, I think you could still request for refund , they olny could prove that you received the item when seller provided tracking number and it shows delivered ,otherwise you could request for refund and they have to do it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope Ebay closed the case. I've opened up a dispute with PayPal so I'll see if I can get a refund through PayPal.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup I used Ebay once and don't like the way they do business so now it's Amazon.ca only for me.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

In its hay day I
Made
Alotmof money being a power seller for playmobil.
I basically built up my fish store with those sales. Bidding wars .
Now it's a buyers market and you can esnipe things for peanuts. Got my bike rack and dog bike trailer for a song. All new
But to post on there now... usually nothing sells.
I used to have every item sell .
Novelty has worn off and amazon has taken over .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

And it's easy to see how this seller kept his "100% positive" rating because Ebay rules in his favour and shuts the buyer from even posting a negative review.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

If you used Paypal you would be covered by their policy, that's how we get refunds when the seller refuses to communicate.


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

I think something is getting delayed getting packages released in cbsa in the last year. I have 5 items i am still waiting for from ebay. In the years inve ordered it usually arrive within 4-5 weeks. How ever this latest items ive ordered. (Small items, ie usb c charger cord, kids clothes, haha fidget spinners. etc) from various sellers in ebay. Ranging from Taiwan, HK and China. Have never gotten on suggested arrival date. Im out about $30 total. On item ive ordered only 1 has arrived, its a small packet that fit in regular mail(phone glass screen protector). 

At first complained and got refunded when item did not arrive, then i noticed all items from different sellers hasnt arrived except from one. 

You can request refund from paypal. First make sure you deal nkt on private email but through ebay messages. Ask seller for the tracking number. And ask them show proof of delivery. If they cant provide proof of delivery. You can go to Paypal and request refund. Putting in the available information including the tracking number. Generally if seller cant prove the delivery paypal will reimburse. Try that tobsee if it works


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Forgot to metion. That when package do arrive and feel honorable to return money to the seller. You can paypal them cash back. I guess just depends how much money you are out. For me its about 30 CAD from about 5 sellers. I know its still money but i suspect its in our end (canada border) is the problem. So i am just patiently waiting. But kf its a high valur item or perhaps it is just to one seller then yea ill probably ask paypal to ask my money back


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

My guess would be that eBay found enough evidence somewhere along the way to prove that the Seller did actually ship the item - even though you did not (yet) receive it. If he had not mailed it, you would have likely received the refund. Some things just take a long time to come from Asia and to clear customs. I ordered an item from China and was told it would take 11 - 35 days to arrive. At the 50-day mark, I contacted the Seller. He issued a full refund. A week later, the item shows up in the mail, postmarked a couple days after I paid for it. So, the Seller had sent it when he said he did . . . the package just took that long to get to me. Yours may still show up. 

I, too, limit my use of eBay . . . but for different reasons. The cost of shipping/postage is through the roof if the Seller has registered with the Global Shipping Program. That is to say: From the total shipping costs of GSP, a portion goes to eBay, another portion to the P.O., a third portion to customs, and the final portion credited back to the Seller. In essence, the Seller gets paid to use the GSP. I suspect, the postage rates quoted/charged by the GSP are inflated so that everyone BUT the Buyer benefits - at the Buyer's expense. Just doesn't seem right to me. 

If I find an item I am interested in buying/bidding, I check to see if the Seller is using GSP. If so, I move on to another Seller . . . or to Amazon.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I ordered something from Singapore - was supposed to arrive within 9-11 business days (2-3 weeks). It finally arrived 4 months later (16 weeks) LOL... So yeah, there is something wrong with Canada Post right now.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been dealing with a vendor from Singapore too, she's complaining that she's out of money having to reimburse or resend delayed items shipped to Canada. It's Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA). I received one package sent from her in December, intercepted by CBSA, opened and resealed. CBSA forwarded to me by registered mail, but 4 weeks after it was intercepted and opened by CBSA. In total it took about 4 months for delivery. Eventually they'll get here so I just reimburse the vendor if she sends out a duplicate item when the second shipment gets delivered, but moving forward she'll no longer ship to Canada until she hears things have improved. 

https://www.canadapost.ca/web/en/bl...l_pri&cat=servicealerts&cattype=announcements


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I think for the time being that if you have higher dollar items, have it sent down to Blaine/Point Roberts bypassing CBSA and Canada Post.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

BUT . . . if picked up in the USA, then one would have to declare it at Canadian customs anyway when returning home. UNLESS one is in a hurry, it hardly seems worth the cost of travel, time, etc. to drive to the USA. As long as you can confirm that the item was mailed from the supplier, it (most likely) will get here eventually.

Interestingly, things I order through eBay from the UK always arrive within 7-10 days. Items from the USA (i.e. GSP Sellers) and Asia take considerably longer.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a difference clearing CBSA at the US border and CBSA through Canada Post from items shipped from Asia.

Of course, YMMV. I hop across the border on average at least once a month. With Nexus, it's even easier. Gas up, buy groceries, pick up several items at the same from a shipping service, whatever, but make your trip worthwhile. Even across the border for a few hours I've rarely had to pay any duty and I declare everything, I'm sure they have an discretionary dollar limit/buffer zone before they ask you to pay duty. Many vendors on Amazon.com will not ship to Canada, and when they do, shipping costs are pretty high. Shipping is usually free if shipped to a US address so that makes it an added bonus.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair enough. But there are several conditions which make driving across worthwhile for you (e.g. closer distance, Nexus, access to a vehicle, a USA "ship-to" address, etc.) which may, obviously, not work for others. Canada Post - assuming the item was mailed by the Sender - will bring it to my doorstop (eventually) as long as I am willing to wait the extra time.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

A lot of low value packages -especially ones from China- are getting held up by CBSA due to the fentanyl epidemic. There's also some mention about Canadapost deliberately slowing down parcels from China due to them undervaluing their items/postage. Pretty much everything will take twice as long to show up at your door now :\

Major delays on items shipped from China to Canada... - The eBay Canada Community


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

a while back I ordered some filters for my fridge.it never showed up months later so the seller shipped another and then the same thing happened so I asked for my money back. 3 months after that I got a free filter delivered after that I got another one lol. so I have a lot of fridge filters now


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Paypal contacted the seller, who states he had health issues and had turned over my transaction to someone else, but the other person didn't do anything about my transaction (i.e. failed to follow up). He has since apologized and sent my refund through Paypal so dispute resolved. 

Going through Paypal resulted in a very quick and easy resolution. 

Trying to go through Ebay resulted in nothing happening except a "resolved in seller's favour", which based on the seller's remarks on Paypal sounds like he wasn't even contacted by Ebay before they ruled in his favour. Yup, quitting Ebay and sticking to Amazon & other fairer sellers if I buy stuff online. 

The original item I ordered, I actually bought it locally after it was MIA for months & communications broke down with seller. Should have done that in the first place. Lesson learned. 

Anthony


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad it worked out Anthony. Yea paypal is best even with their exchange rate being a little higher than CC. I still ebay if i know its coming USA. I ship to Blaine and pick it up from there. LED lights, aquarium pumps, car parts are generally cheaper still even with our dismal cad to usd.


----------

